# Ussr Or Cccp



## Cheeseboy24 (May 4, 2013)

Have seen a Poljot watch on the bay and in has in Cyrillic CCCP. Others I have noticed are branded with the newer USSR. Can this difference date the watch? Kind of neat that the day is also in Cyrillic, however I won't have a clue what day it is.... (No change there then).


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

CCCP is the same as USSR, but is simply the Cyrillic acronym for USSR. There is a tendency for USSR to appear on watches intended for sale in the West to earn Western currency, but using it as an absolute dating method would be unwise and a tad unreliable.

With the days of the week, Cyrillic dials don't use "Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday", rather they use "First, Second, Third" days of the week - - arising from the use of day names would imply an acceptance of mythical and Legendary derivative names (Thor for Thursday and so on). As I recall, (I may be wrong, at my age it has been known :lol: ), The red (usually) day is equivalent to our Saturday as the USSR at the time refused to acknowledge Sunday as being any different to any other day, and certainly without any religious significance - - Google on Cyrillic and days of the week for more details.

HTH a tad

:weed:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Just to add to what Mel said, newer watches (post 1990) will be marked "Made in Russia" or in cyrillic script "Ð¡Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°Ð½Ð¾ Ð² Ð Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸Ð¸".


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> Just to add to what Mel said, newer watches (post 1990) will be marked "Made in Russia" or in cyrillic script "Ð¡Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°Ð½Ð¾ Ð² Ð Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸Ð¸".


Yeap, no more USSR/CCCP since 26 December 1991. They still had plenty of printed dials with USSR/CCCP when the Soviet Union ended, so it's not a clear cut way to date a watch. But if it says "Russia", then it certainly is post-91.


----------



## Cheeseboy24 (May 4, 2013)

Thanks guys, might just pull the trigger on this purchase. Will post pics later


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Both made in USSR or CCCP were used pre 1991 in English and Cyrillic, usually English was used for export especially with Poljot, but other brands also, but in lesser quantities. And to confuse it a little more, a lot of left over printed dials were used after 1991 as stated previously. Just one of the many quirks of Rusky watches 

Cheers Martin


----------



## Bryan123456 (Jun 13, 2013)

Ð-ÐÐšÐÐ- marked watches are allegedly the best quality earlier watches. These were watches selected for sale in military stores that were only open to the military and high ranking officials (egalitarianism comrades  ). There were additional QA staff in the Vostok factory for a period in the Soviet era - who selected these watches from the production run. The second highest quality is supposed to be the export models that would (but not exclusively) be marked USSR. This is no guarantee and after 1991 things got a little blurred. However 3AKA3 watches are more sought after by collectors and can command higher prices.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Bryan123456 said:


> Ð-ÐÐšÐÐ- marked watches are allegedly the best quality earlier watches. These were watches selected for sale in military stores that were only open to the military and high ranking officials (egalitarianism comrades  ). There were additional QA staff in the Vostok factory for a period in the Soviet era - who selected these watches from the production run. The second highest quality is supposed to be the export models that would (but not exclusively) be marked USSR. This is no guarantee and after 1991 things got a little blurred. However 3AKA3 watches are more sought after by collectors and can command higher prices.


Are you sure that the 3AKA3 were only the ones for sale on military personal shops? You're right about the price but I think that's because that is something a bit confused on forums. Most people think these were issued watches and they weren't. And I also think that the ones with "CCCP" on the dial were also available on such shops.

I've also never read about those quality ratings you are stating. I'm not saying you are wrong but where are you taking this information from? I'm guessing it's some WUS thread from the experts but can you point us out to the source? I would be very much interested in reading it.


----------



## Bryan123456 (Jun 13, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> Bryan123456 said:
> 
> 
> > Ð-ÐÐšÐÐ- marked watches are allegedly the best quality earlier watches. These were watches selected for sale in military stores that were only open to the military and high ranking officials (egalitarianism comrades  ). There were additional QA staff in the Vostok factory for a period in the Soviet era - who selected these watches from the production run. The second highest quality is supposed to be the export models that would (but not exclusively) be marked USSR. This is no guarantee and after 1991 things got a little blurred. However 3AKA3 watches are more sought after by collectors and can command higher prices.
> ...


The military QA at Vostok is documented - and yup it's on WUS and also in the wiki. Whether the "Ð-ÐÐšÐÐ- ÐœÐž Ð¡Ð¡Ð¡Ð " were the only watches sold in the "Voentorg" shops - I am not knowledgeable enough to know. Vostok were official suppliers though and certainly the QA and marking at Chistopol were meant to be exclusive to this sales channel and the watches / other time pieces bought by the Defence Department itself.

What I am currently trying to establish is the chronology of movements. I have a lovely 420 export model. It has a 2416 21 jewel movement. The case back is marked 'series 1' - which would indicate that it was produced around the time that the ubiquitous 2416b 31 jewel movement was in early production - but not fitted to this watch which has the 'old stock' 21 jewel movement. Any ideas?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Pictures please 

Cheers Martin


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

is it on a natoski strapski? :lol:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Rotundus said:


> is it on a natoski strapski? :lol:


lol.... :lol:


----------



## Bryan123456 (Jun 13, 2013)

*Case back markings*

3 russian domes logo

Text (all English)

Vostok

Waterproof 200m

21 jewels

Self winding

s/s case

USSR

05722

Series 1

The watch has a 2416 movement marked 21 jewels. There are 2 similar watches (Nos 396 and 397) on P24 of Juri Levenberg's "Uhren aus Russland N4" . It runs beautifully.

PS I have an Amphibian that arrived on a Nato strap, which I replaced with a leather one. Dare I post the pics?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I can't see the image. Anyone else?


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

not a single pic matey


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Bryan123456 said:


> PS I have an Amphibian that arrived on a Nato strap, which I replaced with a leather one. Dare I post the pics?


Please do. English text is not that uncommon but the "Series 1" is something I don't recall seeing. Not something I would probably remember, mind, but I'm a bit curious now...


----------

